# Question about milk machines



## K-Ro

sort of...

what size compressor do you need to run your milk machines? Just a small one that would milk 1 or 2 does. I hate not knowing what I am talking about, but I think it is a compressor.

I have the old milk pail w/ lid and pulsator from my grandparents farm that I am going to replace parts on and use for milking some of my girls this year. I do not know what size compressor I will need or where to find this info, can someone please help me out here?

They are getting ready to run the electricity to the barn this weekend and want to know amps and all that good stuff. IF someone can tell me about what size compressor I need I can figure the rest of it.


----------



## goathappy

Vacuum pump is what you are looking for :wink:

For a pump, we bought one from Hamby dairy supply. This is a big pump enough to milk quite a few does at a time. You would probably not need something that big.

I recommend an LHR pump. The build and use their own machines and a lot of people really like them: http://milking-machines.com/ I don't recommend using poly buckets. Stainless steel is your best bet.

http://www.partsdeptonline.com is the best place to buy milking machine parts for pumps, buckets, etc. We bought our 2 goat bucket from them. We use a DeLaval type bucket, it sits off to the side of the goat and holds more milk. Surge is a shorter bucket which normally sits under the goat, but if you get long enough inflation hoses you can set it to the side.

Hamby dairy supply sells a goat milking machine manual for about $10, it tells you all the basics you need to know about milking machines.

Oh, and here's something I wrote to somebody a while back about milking machines, it says basicaly the same thing I just said there(sorry my brained is wracked tonite)

For a vacuum pump, I would recommend an LHR vacuum pump. I've heard a couple people say they are not happy with the Caprine Supply or the Hoegger milker. The LHR are a little pricy, but the people who build them use them EVERY day. They know what they are doing. http://www.milking-machines.com/ A vacuum system should have it so that the vacuum line hooks up to the balance tank, not the motor itself, that way, if you accidently fill the bucket and it sucks it back into the machine, it goes into a balance tank rather than into the motor and ruining it.
For a bucket, I do not recommend poly buckets. Poly buckets after a while give the milk a goaty taste, becuase it is plastic. We got our SS complete bucket system from the Parts Dept. http://www.partsdeptonline.com/ Get the set up for nigerians or sheep(I forget if they have one) The complete bucket comes with all the lines, bucket, and pulsator(already set for you) If you use the bucket every day, I believe inflations and milk lines have to be replaced every 1-2 years. The clear shells(the things that go on the outside of the inflation) are better because you can see whats going on. For inflations(the thingys in the middle) you want to get silicone, not rubber, rubber is pourous.
Hamby Dairy supply sells a little booklet for $10 on how to run a milking machine and the bucket. http://www.hambydairysource.com/
For lbs of vacuum, for goats you want it set at 9-11 lbs. Any higher, and you'll turn their teats black(because they got bruised) For cleaning, take a bucket of luke warm water(not hot, that will cook the milk to the lines) and rinse it out a couple times. First rinse with water, second rinse with water and a little white vinegar and Basic H, and the last rinse with warmer water again. Use half a 5 gallon bucket so you don't fill your bucket system up. After that, just rinse it out and let it air dry.

If you have any ?? feel free to ask


----------



## alpinemom

I have the portable caprine supply milk pump and love it. It will run 2 bucket milkers with no problems. We take it to shows, it has 2 wheels and a handle to move it around. I had another type with 2 glass jars on it and never got good vacumn it would fluctuate and took to long to milk the girls out. I know 2 others with the Hoegger milk unit and have had alot of trouble with the pump. I get all my milker parts from The Parts Dept. They are very good at answering questions andhave everything you need to either convert ar set up a milker.


----------

